
History of the Color Wheel - jamesbritt
http://imprint.printmag.com/color/the-wondrous-color-wheel-part-1/
======
Hermitian
It is always amusing that colors are merely electromagnetic properties. Yet
the visualization of this relatively simple physical property has gone through
such evolution through history.

In the end of the day, they are just waves.

------
jamesbritt
And here's part 2: [http://imprint.printmag.com/color/wonderful-color-wheel-
part...](http://imprint.printmag.com/color/wonderful-color-wheel-part-2/)

